# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Buspiron ervaring gevraagd

## claudia1969

Hallo, ik heb vandaag naast mijn efexor 150 mg buspiron voorgeschreven gekregen. Ik start met 3 keer 5 mg per dag (opbouwen) 

Dit omdat de efexor wel helpt tegen de depressie (heb het middel nu een half jaar) maar niet voldoende helpt tegen angst en spanning bij mij.
Eerst heb ik samen met mijn psych geprobeerd de efexor op te hogen naar 225 mg maar dat werkte averechts, ook kreeg ik toen nog meer last van de biijwerkingen die ik al had.

Heeft iemand van dit forum ervaring met buspiron? 
Groetjes

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Claudia,

Jammer dat nog niemand gereageerd heeft op jou vraag of iemand iets weet over Buspiron, ook niet op je eerdere post  :Frown: 
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...light=buspiron hier heb ik links neergezet naar andere sites waar wel ervaringen stonden omdat iemand anders ook al vroeg naar ervaringen over Buspiron...
Misschien dat je Tuinkabouter een privé bericht kan sturen om te vragen wat zijn/haar ervaring is?
Ik hoop voor je dat je niet teveel last van bijwerkingen krijgt en dat buspiron helpt tegen je angst en spanning!
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## sietske763

volgens mij is buspiron hetzelfde als zyban en wellbutrin...
ik ga ermee beginnen zie op nieuw geopend topic.

----------


## claudia1969

Hoi Sietske,

Ik denk dat je buspiron verward met bupropion (als ik het goed schrijf  :Wink: 

Groetjes

----------


## sietske763

zou kunnen......had het niet op stofnaam nagekeken,
thanks!!!

----------

